# Frequently Asked Questions About WCA Competitions



## PatrickJameson (Apr 2, 2011)

Q: *Am I fast enough to compete?*

A: As long as you can solve the puzzle you wish to compete with in under 10 minutes, you can compete. The exception to this is when organizers place a time limit on events. These can usually be found on the competition website. Remember, competitions are about having fun, this isn't an extremely competitive environment. A lot of the day can be spent mingling around, learning and seeing some cool puzzles.


Q: *How do I know if/when there's going to be a competition around me?*

A: When competitions are confirmed to be happening they will be posted here: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/competitions.php


Q: *How do I get a WCA ID/page like 2007JAME01?*

A: When the results for a competition are posted, anyone without an ID automatically gets one created. You don't need to do anything extra to get an ID.


Q: *How do I register? 
How will I know what to do once I get there?
What else do I have to know to compete?*

A: All of these questions are answered on CubingUSA's Competitor tutorial found here: http://www.cubingusa.com/ctutorial.php


(Any other Q and A's that should be on here?)


----------



## hic2482w (Apr 2, 2011)

"Am I fast enough to compete?"
I thought there was no time limit (cutoffs excepted), as when the timer goes past 10:00, the stopwatch starts being used?


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 2, 2011)

hic2482w said:


> "Am I fast enough to compete?"
> I thought there was no time limit (cutoffs excepted), as when the timer goes past 10:00, the stopwatch starts being used?


 
A1a) The time limit is 10 minutes, or less/higher if announced before the event.

Also, usually anyone competing in something such as 4x4 and 5x5 BLD knows ahead of time that they'll be allowed to go over 10 minutes .


----------



## hic2482w (Apr 2, 2011)

Ah. My bad


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 16, 2011)

Is my Colored GuHong legal in competition?


----------



## yomaster (Apr 16, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Is my Colored GuHong legal in competition?


 
I think that I heard that it is competition illegal, if you mean the "colored GuHong" is the one with colored plastic. It's illegal because when you turn a layer 45 degrees, underneath the corner piece you can see both colors on the inside plastic, and that supposedly gives you an advantage, which are not allowed.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Sep 24, 2011)

How do you get a registration form? I can't seem to find one.


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 24, 2011)

SpeedSolve said:


> How do you get a registration form? I can't seem to find one.


 
Go on the website of the competition you desire. CubingUSA has a list of upcoming competitions. I strongly recommend creating a cubingUSA account. The website has a tab for registration.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Sep 24, 2011)

Ah. Thank you!


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 2, 2011)

They only use a stopwatch in 4x4BLD, 5x5BLD, and 3x3MBLD.


----------



## JyH (Nov 2, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> They only use a stopwatch in 4x4BLD, 5x5BLD, and 3x3MBLD.


 
They also use them for 2-7, 3BLD, Pyraminx, Megaminx, OH, Magic, and MMagic.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 2, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> They only use a stopwatch in 4x4BLD, 5x5BLD, and 3x3MBLD.


 
It's not restricted to just that. Look at the slowest times in the WCA database for the events. A lot go well over 10 minutes.


----------



## TMOY (Nov 3, 2011)

yomaster said:


> I think that I heard that it is competition illegal, if you mean the "colored GuHong" is the one with colored plastic. It's illegal because when you turn a layer 45 degrees, underneath the corner piece you can see both colors on the inside plastic, and that supposedly gives you an advantage, which are not allowed.


Update to this one: colored plastic cubes are now legal for BLD events, since doing that kind of 45-degree turns with the blindfold on doesn't allow you to see anything anyway.


----------



## Mnts (Nov 3, 2011)

What about different color cubes? Like those pink, red, blue, yellow, etc cubes. I have never seen using them in competition.


----------



## TMOY (Nov 3, 2011)

If you mean cubes of one single color other than black or white, yes they're allowed. the reason why people never use them is that most of them suck.


----------



## irontwig (Nov 3, 2011)

István uses different coloured cubes for multi, I don't know how his system works, but it seems to help him at least.


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 3, 2011)

François,

I agree that stickerless cubes are OK for BLD solving, glad that this is now confirmed.

BUT: I noticed you use a stickerless cube *among regular cubes *for Multiblind. 
Should this not be considered an unfair advantage as you can clearly distinguish the stickerless cube from all others?


----------



## benskoning (Nov 3, 2011)

Dumb question form a new cuber: Can I use the table in megaminx some algs are easier for me to do on the table.


----------



## TMOY (Nov 3, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> François,
> 
> I agree that stickerless cubes are OK for BLD solving, glad that this is now confirmed.
> 
> ...



With a little practice it's easy to tell one cube from another while blindfolded, even if they are both stickered or both stickerless. And maintaining all your cubes in the exact same state, with exactly the same feeling while blindfolded, is simply impossible when you start to attempt large numbers. Besides, pieces don't move from one cube to another, hence a given orbit will always contain either only stickered pieces or only non-stickered ones. So no, I don't think it's an unfair advantage.


----------



## Mikel (Nov 3, 2011)

benskoning said:


> Dumb question form a new cuber: Can I use the table in megaminx some algs are easier for me to do on the table.



A5b) While inspecting or solving the puzzle, the competitor must not have any assistance from anyone or any object (other than the surface). Penalty: disqualification of the solve.


The table counts as the surface, so you can use it.


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 3, 2011)

benskoning said:


> Dumb question form a new cuber: Can I use the table in megaminx some algs are easier for me to do on the table.


 
If you're referring to resting the cube on the table in order to do certain algs because of grip issues, which is what I think you mean, then yeah, there's no rule against table abuse as far as I know.

EDIT: Ninja'd.


----------



## FlyingFingers (Nov 9, 2011)

I dont beleve colerd plastic puzzles are aloowed in compatiton, Turn it 45 degrees and you see two color's.


----------



## Hershey (Nov 9, 2011)

FlyingFingers said:


> I dont beleve colerd plastic puzzles are aloowed in compatiton, Turn it 45 degrees and you see two color's.


 
Colored, transparent, etc. puzzles are allowed to be used in BLD events though.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Nov 9, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Colored, transparent, etc. puzzles are allowed to be used in BLD events though.


 
Really? I thought they were banned completely... Well you learn something new everyday...


----------



## cubernya (Nov 9, 2011)

Not transparent. Just colored. Transparent and you can see through it during memo


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 9, 2011)

MovingOnUp said:


> Really? I thought they were banned completely... Well you learn something new everyday...


Yeah, I don't remember seeing any evidence to back this up.

This thread states that the cubes are not competition legal. Could someone please provide an official post that states that these cubes are legal for BLD?


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 9, 2011)

Lucas Garron said:


> Could someone please provide an official post that states that these cubes are legal for BLD?



http://worldcubeassociation.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=924
Last post of the thread (by Ron).


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Feb 10, 2012)

I am going to my first competition ever on the 28th (feb 2012 if you for some reason have the wrong calendar)
And I saw in the WCA regulations that your cube must not have any damages that distinguish one piece from a similar one. If my cube just has a scratch on one piece and one sticker is peeled a little bit(and chipped), will I be disqualified?
If there is anything I need to know please inform me.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 10, 2012)

Gallifrey said:


> I am going to my first competition ever on the 28th (feb 2012 if you for some reason have the wrong calendar)
> And I saw in the WCA regulations that your cube must not have any damages that distinguish one piece from a similar one. If my cube just has a scratch on one piece and one sticker is peeled a little bit(and chipped), will I be disqualified?
> If there is anything I need to know please inform me.


 
No. The only time that comes into play is BLD, and even then there is a tad bit of leniency.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 10, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Not transparent. Just colored. Transparent and you can see through it during memo


 
Well according to Ron, transparent is fine.
I remember ChrisW used a pillowed 6x6 over a year ago, Ron said the regulations make it very clear that this is not allowed. I would like to see the line in the WCA regs that say "pillowed 7x7s are fine, but not anything else."
Also transparent cubes being allowed in bld seems very stupid. I dislike how Ron says "transparent is fine for bld" and that's final >_<


----------



## Bob (Feb 10, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> Well according to Ron, transparent is fine.
> I remember ChrisW used a pillowed 6x6 over a year ago, Ron said the regulations make it very clear that this is not allowed. I would like to see the line in the WCA regs that say "pillowed 7x7s are fine, but not anything else."
> Also transparent cubes being allowed in bld seems very stupid. I dislike how Ron says "transparent is fine for bld" and that's final >_<


 
I do not allow transparent, even for BLD. The pillow rule is support for why I think 7x7 should not be an event...


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 10, 2012)

Bob said:


> I do not allow transparent, even for BLD. The pillow rule is support for why I think 7x7 should not be an event...


 
You don't allow? Ron says it is allowed. So you're "breaking the rules"? So it's up to delegates to decide? So if our delegate(s) say pillowed 6x6s are fine...?
I hate this system. Ron says you can't use pillowed 2x2s but you can use pillowed 7x7s because the advantage is bigger? The rules should not be made based on Ron's flawed opinions.


----------



## Bob (Feb 10, 2012)

No, I'm following the rule as it is written:

3h)	No modifications are allowed that enhance the basic concept of a puzzle. Some examples of enhancing the basic concept are: new moves are possible, normal moves are impossible, more pieces are visible, colours on the backside of the puzzle are visible, moves are done automatically, more or other solved states.

I suppose it could be argued that the pillowed 7x7 is allowed because (at least when the event was implemented) only a pillowed version exists. Therefore, its design does not enhance the basic concept since there is no other version to compare it to.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 10, 2012)

You can't use pillowed 2x2s because they make it easier to see pieces, as compared with other widely available 2x2s. Same thing for pillowed 3x3s. It's different for 7x7 because there is no widely available *non-pillowed* 7x7. So it's not about advantage, but about the fact that you must use a non-pillowed puzzle if it's reasonably possible.

I see Bob says a pretty much similar thing, so there's some confirmation. Once a good non-pillowed version is widely available and common, though, I expect pillowed versions won't be allowed anymore.


----------



## monkeytherat (Apr 6, 2012)

Do I absolutely need a form of ID for a competition, or is it more of a "You may need it so bring it just in case" type of thing?


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 6, 2012)

monkeytherat said:


> Do I absolutely need a form of ID for a competition, or is it more of a "You may need it so bring it just in case" type of thing?


 
The regulations _say_ that you need one, but (and I've only been to 1 comp) I didn't get mine checked. You might want to bring some sort of ID just in case, but unless you are pretending your name is Feliks Zemdegs or something I don't think anybody will question you.


----------



## drewsopchak (Apr 6, 2012)

Bob said:


> No, I'm following the rule as it is written:
> 
> 3h)	No modifications are allowed that enhance the basic concept of a puzzle. Some examples of enhancing the basic concept are: new moves are possible, normal moves are impossible, more pieces are visible, colours on the backside of the puzzle are visible, moves are done automatically, more or other solved states.
> 
> I suppose it could be argued that the pillowed 7x7 is allowed because (at least when the event was implemented) only a pillowed version exists. Therefore, its design does not enhance the basic concept since there is no other version to compare it to.


 
That is not true. You should allow transparent cubes for blind. Using transparent cubes for blind doesn't enhance anything. The current BLD wr is set on a "transparent" cube; do you object to its title?


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 6, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> That is not true. You should allow transparent cubes for blind. Using transparent cubes for blind doesn't enhance anything. The current BLD wr is set on a "transparent" cube; do you object to its title?


 
The current WR for BLD is on a stickerless cube, which doesn't give you an advantage in BLD, because you can't turn it while memoing. However, on a transparent cube, you can see other stickers without turning it.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 6, 2012)

monkeytherat said:


> Do I absolutely need a form of ID for a competition, or is it more of a "You may need it so bring it just in case" type of thing?


It depends. In the US, a lot of the time they won't ask for ID unless you want to compete for a foreign country. In other countries they might ask for everyone. It's better to bring an ID if you can, even if it's only a school ID or something like that.


----------



## cubernya (Apr 7, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> The current WR for BLD is on a stickerless cube, which doesn't give you an advantage in BLD, because you can't turn it while memoing. However, on a transparent cube, you can see other stickers without turning it.


 
Ron said that stickerless, transparent, and pillowed cubes are all legal in BLD. I would quote his post, but I'm on my iPod


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 7, 2012)

I think for BLD, transparent and pillowed cubes should not be allowed. With a pillowed cube, you can (theoretically) see an entire layer at once/4 sides. This allows memo to be faster since the cube is rotated less. Transparent cubes allow you to see all other sides, and if the cube is transparent enough, this could lead to a no rotation memo. Stickerless cubes do not make anything else visible for BLD purposes.
For 7x7, I agree that pillowed is fine, for the reason that Bob said.


----------



## drewsopchak (Apr 7, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Stickerless cubes do not make anything else visible for BLD purposes.
> For 7x7, I agree that pillowed is fine, for the reason that Bob said.


 Wrong I'm afraid... your wrong. You can see through pieces in bright light.


----------



## manstrong (Apr 15, 2012)

Just to jump in here on a question: When I looked at the WCA regulations the first time I assumed that my 3x3 V-Cube pillowed would be fine. Now however, it seems that this is not the case.  Everything about this seems to be back in Oct. '11 and just wondering if anything new on this. Also, I'm looking to be at the Cornell Open in a week and seeing as my times average at over 30 seconds, would I need to bring a non-pillowed (and practice with it) because my pillowed wouldn't be allowed?

That question looks confusing to me. Seeing as my times are horrible, would I still need to use a non-pillowed?

Again,


----------



## cubernya (Apr 15, 2012)

manstrong said:


> Just to jump in here on a question: When I looked at the WCA regulations the first time I assumed that my 3x3 V-Cube pillowed would be fine. Now however, it seems that this is not the case.  Everything about this seems to be back in Oct. '11 and just wondering if anything new on this. Also, I'm looking to be at the Cornell Open in a week and seeing as my times average at over 30 seconds, would I need to bring a non-pillowed (and practice with it) because my pillowed wouldn't be allowed?
> 
> That question looks confusing to me. Seeing as my times are horrible, would I still need to use a non-pillowed?
> 
> Again,


 
You still need to use a cubic cube (apart from 7x7, but that's not at Cornell)


----------



## Czery (Apr 15, 2012)

Say you're in the middle of Multiblind and in the middle of memorization and you need to go the bathroom. The need is not urgent but you know for sure that it would be very uncomfortable to execute while having an urge. Are you allowed leave the table to go the bathroom? I guess we are assuming that nothing else is "assisting" you during the solve (besides the bathroom itself) .


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 16, 2012)

Czery said:


> Say you're in the middle of Multiblind and in the middle of memorization and you need to go the bathroom. The need is not urgent but you know for sure that it would be very uncomfortable to execute while having an urge. Are you allowed leave the table to go the bathroom? I guess we are assuming that nothing else is "assisting" you during the solve (besides the bathroom itself) .


 
I could see where there might be a fear that someone could write something down while in the bathroom; I could see where writing down a memo could be very helpful in solidifying the memory, and hence should be disallowed. Back before the hour limit was instituted, I was really worried about this issue, but now I'm not so concerned - you just have to wait. I could see there being people with medical conditions that might make this more problematic, though. I'm not sure what would be done if the issue ever really came up.


----------



## ardi4nto (Apr 19, 2012)

Czery said:


> Say you're in the middle of Multiblind and in the middle of memorization and you need to go the bathroom. The need is not urgent but you know for sure that it would be very uncomfortable to execute while having an urge. Are you allowed leave the table to go the bathroom? I guess we are assuming that nothing else is "assisting" you during the solve (besides the bathroom itself) .


 
I'm not sure the delegate will allow you to do that, because they'll be not sure what you'll do in the bathroom,
I remember Iril decided to DNF in Jakarta Ceria Open 2010 on MBLD because he wanted to go to the bathroom immediately in the middle of solve. (he decided himself, not the delegate)
I'd suggest you to do your body need first before attempting a solve.


----------



## hcfong (Apr 19, 2012)

Totally agree with Ardianto. A word of wisdom: He who won't go when he can, can't go when he must. It's a rule I stuck to as a schoolteacher when kids asked permission to go to the toilet, 5 minutes into the lesson after a 45 minutes lunch break. anyway, there's no reason why you can't go to the loo before you start your MultiBLD. I would even say you would be silly not to. It's a long sit if you have a full bladder.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 25, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> I could see where there might be a fear that someone could write something down while in the bathroom; I could see where writing down a memo could be very helpful in solidifying the memory, and hence should be disallowed. Back before the hour limit was instituted, I was really worried about this issue, but now I'm not so concerned - you just have to wait. I could see there being people with medical conditions that might make this more problematic, though. I'm not sure what would be done if the issue ever really came up.


 
In this video, Eric Limeback says he went to the bathroom twice when memoing. Does that mean that it should not have been a good attempt?

Also, can you compete with "scrambled" magics (flat & all)?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 25, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> In this video, Eric Limeback says he went to the bathroom twice when memoing. Does that mean that it should not have been a good attempt?


I'm pretty sure there have been several cases where it has been allowed by a delegate at a competition. Fortunately, I've never had to deal with it, but I think it would be nice for us to get a clarification from the WCA about it. My inclination would be to disallow it at least because of this rule for regular BLD:


> B3b) The competitor must not make notes. Penalty: disqualification of the solve.


If the competitor leaves the sight of the judge, there's no guarantee the competitor did not make notes. And for BLD, I'd say it's quite clear that making notes can help even if you never refer to those notes while solving - it can help solidify memory.



antoineccantin said:


> Also, can you compete with "scrambled" magics (flat & all)?


I'm not sure I understand this question. Is it covered by this rule?


> G2a) The puzzle is not scrambled.


There are many places in the WCA rules where we rely on common sense to deal with ambiguities. That's why it will be nice if the regulations committee really does come up with a guidelines document to handle those kinds of issues.


----------



## Sebastien (Apr 25, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> I'm pretty sure there have been several cases where it has been allowed by a delegate at a competition. Fortunately, I've never had to deal with it, but I think it would be nice for us to get a clarification from the WCA about it. My inclination would be to disallow it at least because of this rule for regular BLD:


 
Well, as every competitor has a judge, this judge should just follow the competitor to the bathroom. 

But well, I didn't have to deal with that scenario either. I think it is less likely since there is the 1 hour limit.


----------



## Bob (Apr 25, 2012)

Sebastien said:


> Well, as every competitor has a judge, this judge should just follow the competitor to the bathroom.
> 
> But well, I didn't have to deal with that scenario either. I think it is less likely since there is the 1 hour limit.


 
Sometimes it's unavoidable. If a judge makes sure they don't cheat, it should be fine. Obviously this is easier for #1 than #2.


----------



## BlueDevil (Apr 25, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> antoineccantin said:
> 
> 
> > Also, can you compete with "scrambled" magics (flat & all)?
> ...


 
I'm pretty sure he means if the magic is messed up, but still in a 2x4 form, with the typical moves possible. For example, when you solve a magic upside down, the rings on the back don't end up connected. Would a solve on a magic where the rings aren't properly connected count?


----------



## Kian (Apr 25, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> I'm pretty sure he means if the magic is messed up, but still in a 2x4 form, with the typical moves possible. For example, when you solve a magic upside down, the rings on the back don't end up connected. Would a solve on a magic where the rings aren't properly connected count?


 
Yes. You can present your solved state to a judge beforehand. Bob, for example, has a ridiculous solved state for Master Magic.


----------



## cubernya (Apr 25, 2012)

Kian said:


> Yes. You can present your solved state to a judge beforehand. Bob, for example, has a ridiculous solved state for Master Magic.


 
Wasn't it Bob at Cornell that said that they should at least make it look "pretty"? Or was it just him joking about his solved state (I do remember him saying "Oh yeah, that's solved")


----------



## antoineccantin (May 12, 2012)

Is it +2 if after you stopped the timer, your Magic/Master Magic folds? (on its own)


----------



## Bob (May 12, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Is it +2 if after you stopped the timer, your Magic/Master Magic folds? (on its own)


 
yes


----------



## antoineccantin (May 13, 2012)

If you stop the timer and there is a tip that is not on your pyraminx (its otherwise solved) is it +2 or DNF?


----------



## cubernya (May 13, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> If you stop the timer and there is a tip that is not on your pyraminx (its otherwise solved) is it +2 or DNF?


 
DNF - It's a fully functional piece


----------



## antoineccantin (May 18, 2012)

Are you allowed to add a mat under the current one during feet?


----------



## Kirjava (May 18, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> DNF - It's a fully functional piece


 
It depends on your judge :3


----------



## scotzbhoy (May 18, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> DNF - It's a fully functional piece


Wouldn't it be a +2 since whatever way you put the piece back on, the puzzle will be solved, either with or without a penalty?


----------



## mchedlo213 (May 18, 2012)

i wonder how can i possibly take part in some{in fact,any} competition,if my country isn't in WCA's list,or mayeb there are no such events in my country


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 18, 2012)

mchedlo213 said:


> i wonder how can i possibly take part in some{in fact,any} competition,if my country isn't in WCA's list,or mayeb there are no such events in my country


 
Your country isnt in the database because no-one from your country has competed. If you went to a competition, your country would then be added to the database, and you would be added to your country. Also, if there are no competitions in your country, traveling may be required, but you would still be entered for your own country.


----------



## mchedlo213 (May 18, 2012)

> Your country isnt in the database because no-one from your country has competed. If you went to a competition, your country would then be added to the database, and you would be added to your country. Also, if there are no competitions in your country, traveling may be required, but you would still be entered for your own country.


thnx = )
so,any competiton is my goal right now...
the thing is there are no no events in my country and as far as i can see there won't be any in next 10 years (
i wonder how cna possibly such competitons start in my country ?


----------



## CubeRoots (May 18, 2012)

can you request how your cube is oriented on the mat before it is revealed to you for your inspection time?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 18, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> can you request how your cube is oriented on the mat before it is revealed to you for your inspection time?


 
There's debate over this issue right now. My personal opinion is that it's an implicit violation of the rules to provide that (I would maintain that it constitutes the judge assisting the competitor with a solve, which is illegal according to the rules); I think the rules should be clarified to clearly indicate that this is illegal. I wouldn't allow it at a competition I was delegating (at least, not until the board tells me I should allow it, whereupon I would probably change my mind ).


----------



## Stefan (May 19, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Your country isnt in the database


 
Actually it is. (assuming it's "Republic Of Georgia")
It's just not shown because we only show the used ones. Less than half of the countries in the database have been used so far.


----------



## CubeRoots (May 19, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> There's debate over this issue right now. My personal opinion is that it's an implicit violation of the rules to provide that (I would maintain that it constitutes the judge assisting the competitor with a solve, which is illegal according to the rules); I think the rules should be clarified to clearly indicate that this is illegal. I wouldn't allow it at a competition I was delegating (at least, not until the board tells me I should allow it, whereupon I would probably change my mind ).



hmmm, okay. is it a popular request? i practice this way so maybe i should stop doing that . It's trivial really but i personally feel it should be allowed. or if not there should be a standard orientation


----------



## hcfong (May 19, 2012)

I've never requested a specific orientation myself, nor have i ever been asked by a competition to place a cube in a specific orientation when judging, so i'd say it's not a popular request at all.


----------



## Iggy (May 19, 2012)

When speedsolving magic and master magic, can it touch the timer during and after the solve?


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 20, 2012)

Iggy said:


> When speedsolving magic and master magic, can it touch the timer during and after the solve?


 
I'm pretty sure it _can't_ make contact with the timer *before* the solve. As for when after the solve is finished, I'm not too sure


----------



## mchedlo213 (May 20, 2012)

> Actually it is. (assuming it's "Republic Of Georgia")
> It's just not shown because we only show the used ones. Less than half of the countries in the database have been used so far.


well,i guess than it is,but still....
there are no events in my country (there weren't and it seems teher won't be any...)
and yeha,coudl u please give me the link,where u foudn that Republic of georgia...
= )


----------



## MostEd (May 20, 2012)

mchedlo213 said:


> well,i guess than it is,but still....
> there are no events in my country (there weren't and it seems teher won't be any...)
> and yeha,coudl u please give me the link,where u foudn that Republic of georgia...
> = )


 You could always travel to a nearby country like russia, ukraine etc.. that have competitions and compete for Georgia, set some NR. etcc


----------



## mchedlo213 (May 20, 2012)

yeah,i'm thinking about that...
the thing is i wonder if there will be any competitons held at that time,i mean,there are some pople needed to see and prove my result...


----------



## BlueDevil (May 20, 2012)

mchedlo213 said:


> yeah,i'm thinking about that...
> the thing is i wonder if there will be any competitons held at that time,i mean,there are some pople needed to see and prove my result...


 
Keep an eye out on this page

Right now the closest comp to you is in Romania, but another one might be scheduled that isn't as far away.


----------



## mchedlo213 (May 20, 2012)

unfortunately russia is teh only country i can possibly go to...
so...
but thnx anyway = )


----------



## CubeRoots (May 21, 2012)

Why do we use average of 5 in competitions? To me it seems obvious that 12 would be better. 

i know it would take longer, bbut they could at least do ao12 in the finals.


----------



## Jaycee (May 21, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> i know it would take longer,


 
That's why it's not used


----------



## Jokerman5656 (May 21, 2012)

would there be a penalty if a square-1 is half sliced?


----------



## hcfong (May 21, 2012)

jokerman5656 said:


> would there be a penalty if a square-1 is half sliced?


 

10f)	Limits of misalignment for puzzles:
cube shaped puzzles: =< 45 degrees
Megaminx: =< 36 degrees
Pyraminx: =< 60 degrees
Square-1: =< 45 degrees (U/D) or 90 degrees (/)

So, if the slice is less than 90 degrees, it's okay. Above 90 degrees it's +2.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (May 21, 2012)

hcfong said:


> 10f)	Limits of misalignment for puzzles:
> cube shaped puzzles: =< 45 degrees
> Megaminx: =< 36 degrees
> Pyraminx: =< 60 degrees
> ...


 
Ah thank you


----------



## nightpegasus738 (Aug 9, 2012)

Anyone knows the amount of prize money that was given to Michal in the World Rubik's Cube Championships 2011? I know the total amount was 24,710 Euros, but what was the amount given for the first prize in the individual category of Rubik's Cube (3x3)?


----------



## JasonK (Aug 9, 2012)

nightpegasus738 said:


> Anyone knows the amount of prize money that was given to Michal in the World Rubik's Cube Championships 2011? I know the total amount was 24,710 Euros, but what was the amount given for the first prize in the individual category of Rubik's Cube (3x3)?



I believe it was 5500 euros.


----------



## nightpegasus738 (Aug 9, 2012)

JasonK said:


> I believe it was 5500 euros.



Thanks...I am aiming for the WR and want to know about how much cash I shall get in the future for winning the World Championships (WC2013 probably)!


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 9, 2012)

nightpegasus738 said:


> Thanks...I am aiming for the WR and want to know about how much cash I shall get in the future for winning the World Championships (WC2013 probably)!



Good luck winning if your pb average of 5 is 11.24... You do realize people who average sub 8.5 attend these competitions.


----------



## Goosly (Aug 9, 2012)

bluecloe45 said:


> Good luck winning if your pb average of 5 is 11.24...



Actually it's 17.64
His PB single is 11.24


----------



## Godmil (Aug 9, 2012)

Goosly said:


> Actually it's 17.64
> His PB single is 11.24



It's cool to have goals though, and if you think how quickly 5BLD improved... in one year it is 'possible' that he could win it.


----------



## TMOY (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes it's possible, but such talented people are very rare. Odds are that he's just a kid bragging about his future WR without realizing how much time andndedication it requires to reach that level.


----------



## Escher (Aug 9, 2012)

TMOY said:


> ...without realizing how much time andndedication it requires to reach that level.



I hope he considers my estimate of how many solves I've done and also considers that I've been doing deliberate practise for a good 3 out of 4 of the years I count solves for, and I'm not even sub 9 any more since I stopped practising about 2-3 months ago.


----------



## Bob (Aug 9, 2012)

I wouldn't suggest using the 2011 prize money to predict the prizes for 2013. Our budget will be significantly less than it was in 2011.


----------



## kbrune (Aug 9, 2012)

Bob said:


> I wouldn't suggest using the 2011 prize money to predict the prizes for 2013. Our budget will be significantly less than it was in 2011.



What determines how much funds are available? Does it all come from all the competitions through out the year?


----------



## BlackStahli (Aug 9, 2012)

In Article 4 of the WCA Regulations, it doesn't mention anything about what the scrambler does if he/she messes up during a scramble. Some situations in which this may happen is:
1.) If the puzzle pops while scrambling, and he/she loses his/her place.
2.) If he/she gets distracted while scrambling and mistakes R' for R (or R for R', etc)

I know that scrambler generators used for official competitions also returns a picture of what the puzzle would look like after doing the scrambling sequence. So, if the scrambler finished the scramble and finds that the resulting puzzle doesn't match the one in the picture, what will he/she do? 

If the puzzle is something small like a 2x2 or 3x3, he/she can just solve the puzzle and redo the scramble. If it's something big like a 4x4 or 5x5 and it takes time to solve, that will delay the scrambling time and, by extension, the round.

This probably doesn't happen too often, but it does happen, which results in different scrambles for some people (which may or may not give them an unfair advantage)

EDIT: woops I didn't realize there was a thread for scrambling already, sorry ]:


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 9, 2012)

kbrune said:


> What determines how much funds are available? Does it all come from all the competitions through out the year?



Money we carry over from last year + money collected during the year + sponsorship + registration fees - venue cost - other costs.


----------



## Goosly (Aug 9, 2012)

BlackStahli said:


> If the puzzle is something small like a 2x2 or 3x3, he/she can just solve the puzzle and redo the scramble. If it's something big like a 4x4 or 5x5 and it takes time to solve, that will delay the scrambling time and, by extension, the round.



For 4x4 and 5x5, we mostly give them to someone who's judging at that moment and can solve rather fast. For 6x6 and 7x7 you can ask the delegate whether the scramble is 'fair enough' (this exception for 6x6 and 7x7 is mentioned in the regulations)


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 9, 2012)

Spoiler






BlackStahli said:


> In Article 4 of the WCA Regulations, it doesn't mention anything about what the scrambler does if he/she messes up during a scramble. Some situations in which this may happen is:
> 1.) If the puzzle pops while scrambling, and he/she loses his/her place.
> 2.) If he/she gets distracted while scrambling and mistakes R' for R (or R for R', etc)
> 
> ...






If it is a 4x4 or 5x5, one or two minutes really doesn't screw up a schedule. Adding maybe 2 rounds of blind spontaneously may do that, but probably not 3-5 minutes


----------



## Bob (Aug 10, 2012)

I do not think it is worth it to solve the wrongly scrambled 5x5 and rescramble. The original scramble does not have as much influence on the time as an event like 2x2 or 3x3.


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 10, 2012)

Bob said:


> I do not think it is worth it to solve the wrongly scrambled 5x5 and rescramble. The original scramble does not have as much influence on the time as an event like 2x2 or 3x3.



In UK competitions we pretty much always rescramble 5x5 if it is incorrectly scrambled. Pretty much every event apart from 6 and 7 we do this.


----------



## Bob (Aug 10, 2012)

Mollerz said:


> In UK competitions we pretty much always rescramble 5x5 if it is incorrectly scrambled. Pretty much every event apart from 6 and 7 we do this.



I commend you for that. You have more patience than I do. 

Of course, I'm perfect and never make mistakes anyway.


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 10, 2012)

Bob said:


> I commend you for that. You have more patience than I do.
> 
> Of course, I'm perfect and never make mistakes anyway.



Oh yeah totally I never make mistakes *cough*. The thing is with the UK competitions, we generally have quite a few people who are very close to each other in time, and also a couple of potential ER holders, so we can't let someone get a mis-scramble just in case. Our organising crew is so efficient *COUGH* that we generally never run over time anyway so we can afford to do this I guess, but when the majority of people are not going to break any sort of records and time is tight I can understand not doing 5x5. But I think for most events it is important.


----------



## asianjoechoo99 (Aug 10, 2012)

if the top center cap comes loose, but still is in its place, will it be dnf?


----------



## JasonK (Aug 10, 2012)

asianjoechoo99 said:


> if the top center cap comes loose, but still is in its place, will it be dnf?


I don't think so. Even if the cap comes completely off, I'm fairly sure it's still considered solved.


----------



## Bob (Aug 10, 2012)

JasonK said:


> I don't think so. Even if the cap comes completely off, I'm fairly sure it's still considered solved.



You could even lose a few caps (for now) and still not get a DNF.


----------



## JasonK (Aug 10, 2012)

Bob said:


> You could even lose a few caps (for now) and still not get a DNF.



Is there an actual rule for this, or is it just understood that since they can only go back in one way the cube is unambiguously solved?


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 10, 2012)

If two adjacent caps are in place then the cube should be solved.


----------



## Bob (Aug 10, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> If two adjacent caps are in place then the cube should be solved.



Yep, I believe that's it.


----------



## TMOY (Aug 10, 2012)

Mollerz said:


> Iapart from 6 and 7


I think 5^3 and megaminx could as well be added to the list. I've already seen comps where the 5^3 event took ages because tha scramblers failed at scrambling correctly but still insisted on giving the correct scramble to everybody.


----------



## Bob (Aug 10, 2012)

TMOY said:


> I think 5^3 and megaminx could as well be added to the list. I've already seen comps where the 5^3 event took ages because tha scramblers failed at scrambling correctly but still insisted on giving the correct scramble to everybody.



Megaminx doesn't even have a picture (yet).


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 10, 2012)

Bob said:


> Megaminx doesn't even have a picture (yet).



Is TNoodle's system being put in place for certain come 2013? Because TNoodle has images for ALL the events!


----------



## Bob (Aug 10, 2012)

That's why I said "yet"


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 10, 2012)

Different colour schemes make it trickier for megaminx I would imagine. There are several common ones in use, and also people like me who use their own custom scheme.


----------



## Pedro (Aug 10, 2012)

Yeah, megaminx are really hard to check. The only (and BIG) problem is that some people have stupidly loose minxes, so they pop when we're scrambling...
Then I either take it to the competitor to solve or solve it myself (if the competitor is like 5-min solver).


----------



## nightpegasus738 (Aug 10, 2012)

TMOY said:


> Yes it's possible, but such talented people are very rare. Odds are that he's just a kid bragging about his future WR without realizing how much time andndedication it requires to reach that level.



I really don't know how much time it takes to reach that level, but I definitely have a lot of dedication, and considering I reached an average of 17.64 and single PB 11.24 in 6 months of cubing, I just MIGHT reach sub-9 by the time the WC2013 is up...Do you think I can?



Bob said:


> I wouldn't suggest using the 2011 prize money to predict the prizes for 2013. Our budget will be significantly less than it was in 2011.



But why would the budget be LESSER if the funds from the previous WC are carried on and the registration fee from each participant is also considered?
BTW, what's your average on the 3x3?



bluecloe45 said:


> Good luck winning if your pb average of 5 is 11.24... You do realize people who average sub 8.5 attend these competitions.



I do realize, and thanks! By the way, my average is 17.64, PB is 11.24.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 10, 2012)

nightpegasus738 said:


> But why would the budget be LESSER if the funds from the previous WC are carried on and the registration fee from each participant is also considered?
> BTW, what's your average on the 3x3?


How bout instead of prize money the winners get trips to some competition.(Nationals For their Country?) for free.


----------



## Selkie (Aug 10, 2012)

Mollerz said:


> In UK competitions we pretty much always rescramble 5x5 if it is incorrectly scrambled. Pretty much every event apart from 6 and 7 we do this.


Yes I always solve and rescramble a mis scrambled 5x5 and it is fair we generally do at UK Comps though in honesty even if one of the scramblers is solving I don't believe it holds up any solves in events up to 5x5 in my experience. Next comp I may actually be able to accurately scramble a square-1 after practising a lot recently. Anyone who attended WSMO might remember my sq1 scamling accuracy .. or inaccuracy as the case may be


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 10, 2012)

Selkie said:


> Yes I always solve and rescramble a mis scrambled 5x5 and it is fair we generally do at UK Comps though in honesty even if one of the scramblers is solving I don't believe it holds up any solves in events up to 5x5 in my experience. Next comp I may actually be able to accurately scramble a square-1 after practising a lot recently. Anyone who attended WSMO might remember my sq1 scamling accuracy .. or inaccuracy as the case may be



I had to wait 8 minutes between my first and second solve. 

Yeah, I forgot to mention Megaminx, we don't care about that and I probably won't when TNoodle becomes to default.


----------



## TMOY (Aug 10, 2012)

nightpegasus738 said:


> I do realize, and thanks!



And do you also realize that those people who are already twice as fast as you will also be practicing the whole year ?

Yes, you can get fast by WC 2013. But getting faster that everybody else is IMHO very, very unlikely.


----------



## Bob (Aug 10, 2012)

nightpegasus738 said:


> But why would the budget be LESSER if the funds from the previous WC are carried on and the registration fee from each participant is also considered?
> BTW, what's your average on the 3x3?



There is no money from previous WC. Registration for WC is traditionally $0. I'll let you jump to the conclusion on that that means about our sponsorship and venue costs for this year.

Why do you care about my average on the 3x3? It's in my profile.


----------



## nightpegasus738 (Aug 13, 2012)

bluecloe45 said:


> How bout instead of prize money the winners get trips to some competition.(Nationals For their Country?) for free.



But a significant part of the reason for participating in competitions would be earning the prize money. I would prefer the cash...



Bob said:


> Why do you care about my average on the 3x3? It's in my profile.



Because I've heard a lot about you and want to know if you are a good speedcuber.



TMOY said:


> And do you also realize that those people who are already twice as fast as you will also be practicing the whole year ?
> 
> Yes, you can get fast by WC 2013. But getting faster that everybody else is IMHO very, very unlikely.



But I'm determined and I believe I'll take the likely part of your opinion. 
And by "you can get fast" do you mean I can reach sub-10?


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Dec 5, 2012)

how do i organize an official competition?


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 5, 2012)

Isaac Paurus said:


> how do i organize an official competition?



1. Find a location
2. Find a delegate
3. Find a date
4. Find competitors


----------



## PatrickJameson (Dec 5, 2012)

Isaac Paurus said:


> how do i organize an official competition?



http://www.cubingusa.com/cguide1.php


----------



## Kian (Dec 5, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 1. Find a location
> 2. Find a delegate
> 3. Find a date
> 4. Find competitors



Prior to all this you should almost certainly attend a few competitions (except in areas currently devoid of WCA competitions) and prove to the delegate there that you are competent and helpful, too..


----------



## Dene (Nov 23, 2013)

Despite this wonderful thread existing, these forums are still regularly bombarded with new threads with competitors asking questions such as "are there competitions near me?" or "can there be a competition very close to where I live so I can go because my parents won't travel?" or "am I fast enough to compete?" etc. etc.

My point: @mods, can this thread be put somewhere more obvious and with greater exposure, to at least localise all these silly questions?


----------



## TheNewbCuber (Nov 23, 2013)

I have a question. I'll be attending my first competition soon, and I've never used stackmat before. Is there anything special that I should know, besides the simple stuff, or is it pretty much obvious rules that apply? Like some extra pressure to apply when putting my hands down?


----------



## JasonK (Nov 23, 2013)

TheNewbCuber said:


> I have a question. I'll be attending my first competition soon, and I've never used stackmat before. Is there anything special that I should know, besides the simple stuff, or is it pretty much obvious rules that apply? Like some extra pressure to apply when putting my hands down?



Make absolutely sure the green light turns on before you start solving. Quite a few people have got DNFs in their first competition because they haven't left their hands down long enough.

You should ask an organiser if you can try out using the timers before stuff gets going.


----------



## TheNewbCuber (Nov 24, 2013)

JasonK said:


> Make absolutely sure the green light turns on before you start solving. Quite a few people have got DNFs in their first competition because they haven't left their hands down long enough.
> 
> You should ask an organiser if you can try out using the timers before stuff gets going.


Thanks, I didn't know that. I'll make sure to ask.


----------



## hkpnkp (Nov 24, 2013)

TheNewbCuber said:


> I have a question. I'll be attending my first competition soon, and I've never used stackmat before. Is there anything special that I should know, besides the simple stuff, or is it pretty much obvious rules that apply? Like some extra pressure to apply when putting my hands down?



all the best for the comp you are gonna attend:tu


----------



## TheNewbCuber (Nov 24, 2013)

hkpnkp said:


> all the best for the comp you are gonna attend:tu



Thanks. You can attend too, it's in Mumbai, VJTI college.


----------



## windhero (Nov 24, 2013)

TheNewbCuber said:


> Thanks, I didn't know that. I'll make sure to ask.



You definitely need to practice some with the timer before actually competing. I had a hard time trying to stop the timer; The timer has to be stopped so that your hands are flat and horizontal like the table. This can be hard to adjust to if you're used to stopping e.g. the keyboard timer with your other hand while holding the cube in the other. Dropping the cube on the table and hitting both hands flat on the timer can feel a little odd at the beginning but you'll get used to it. If the judge is precise you will get sanctioned for stopping the timer wrong, for example by letting the cube go and stopping the timer with your hands being vertical (hitting the timer with the outer side of your hands).


----------



## TheNewbCuber (Nov 24, 2013)

windhero said:


> You definitely need to practice some with the timer before actually competing. I had a hard time trying to stop the timer; The timer has to be stopped so that your hands are flat and horizontal like the table. This can be hard to adjust to if you're used to stopping e.g. the keyboard timer with your other hand while holding the cube in the other. Dropping the cube on the table and hitting both hands flat on the timer can feel a little odd at the beginning but you'll get used to it. If the judge is precise you will get sanctioned for stopping the timer wrong, for example by letting the cube go and stopping the timer with your hands being vertical (hitting the timer with the outer side of your hands).



I see. Do the judges typically allow some practice?


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 24, 2013)

TheNewbCuber said:


> I see. Do the judges typically allow some practice?



If you ask the organiser to try some solves with a timer because you're a first-time competitor when there are no solves going on (e.g. before the competition begins, at lunch, etc.) he should allow you to.


----------



## windhero (Nov 24, 2013)

TheNewbCuber said:


> I see. Do the judges typically allow some practice?



At my first comp the delegate actually asked me if I could go ahead and practice first. Some cubers will have their own timer with them; Finding a timer to practice on shouldnt be a problem. Around 20 solves was enough for me to learn how to use the timers as well as a keyboard.


----------



## RockinRocklin02 (Nov 26, 2013)

*WCA Registration*

For the past few days I've been trying to pre register for a competition. I just need help as to how i can pre register for a WCA Competition.


----------



## ScottyDoesntCube (Nov 26, 2013)

Go to the WCA website and find the specific competition on the competition page. Go to the competitions website and find the registration tab.


----------



## Back2square1 (Jan 2, 2014)

Are original plastic (primary color) cubes competition legal? I have not been able to find info on this and the only reason they might not be is if you can see through them. I don't own a primary color cube myself so I do not know how transparent they are. In the pictures I've seen they look reasonably opaque. Has anyone used one in a competition or know if they are allowed?


----------



## jonlin (Jan 2, 2014)

Back2square1 said:


> Are original plastic (primary color) cubes competition legal? I have not been able to find info on this and the only reason they might not be is if you can see through them. I don't own a primary color cube myself so I do not know how transparent they are. In the pictures I've seen they look reasonably opaque. Has anyone used one in a competition or know if they are allowed?



That will be up to the discresion of the delegate at the competition.


----------



## Genesis (Jan 2, 2014)

Back2square1 said:


> Are original plastic (primary color) cubes competition legal? I have not been able to find info on this and the only reason they might not be is if you can see through them. I don't own a primary color cube myself so I do not know how transparent they are. In the pictures I've seen they look reasonably opaque. Has anyone used one in a competition or know if they are allowed?



As long as the plastic colour is one solid colour, it should be allowed


----------



## Back2square1 (Jan 2, 2014)

Genesis said:


> As long as the plastic colour is one solid colour, it should be allowed



It's a little difficult to tell: this is the kind I mean. It looks slightly transparent from the pictures. Would it be a gamble to bring one to a comp?


----------



## Bob (Jan 5, 2014)

Back2square1 said:


> It's a little difficult to tell: this is the kind I mean. It looks slightly transparent from the pictures. Would it be a gamble to bring one to a comp?



If it's not illegal, it probably will be soon. There are all kinds of puzzles being banned for no effing reason.


----------



## Eva (Jan 6, 2014)

I have pre-registered for a comp and I'm shown in the list,but more people have done that (after me).
Now there are more people in that list then there are competitors allowed.
Can it be that I can't compete because there are already to many competitors inside the building?


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 6, 2014)

Eva said:


> I have pre-registered for a comp and I'm shown in the list,but more people have done that (after me).
> Now there are more people in that list then there are competitors allowed.
> Can it be that I can't compete because there are already to many competitors inside the building?



Basically, you're on the 'waiting list'. If somebody pulls out, then the next person in the waiting list will take their place.


----------



## Eva (Jan 6, 2014)

I was there before the limit hits so I'm in then?
I didn't got a confirm email is that right or did I had entered my email wrong.


----------



## hcfong (Jan 6, 2014)

Eva said:


> I was there before the limit hits so I'm in then?
> I didn't got a confirm email is that right or did I had entered my email wrong.



If your name is on the competitors' list, that means the organiser has accepted your registration and you're in. The competitors' limit is only a guideline based on the size of the venue and is decided by the organiser, who can choose to allow more people in. So, don't worry, you're in. I assume you've registered for 2AVG? Hope you enjoy it. Unfortunately, I can't make it to that one.


----------



## Eva (Jan 6, 2014)

hcfong said:


> If your name is on the competitors' list, that means the organiser has accepted your registration and you're in. The competitors' limit is only a guideline based on the size of the venue and is decided by the organiser, who can choose to allow more people in. So, don't worry, you're in. I assume you've registered for 2AVG? Hope you enjoy it. Unfortunately, I can't make it to that one.


Thanks,I was worried that I might couldn't go in there.
I'm indeed talking about 2AVG.


----------



## TMOY (Jan 7, 2014)

Eva said:


> I have pre-registered for a comp and I'm shown in the list,but more people have done that (after me).
> Now there are more people in that list then there are competitors allowed.


That's pretty normal. Most organizers allow a bit more people than the limit to be in, because they know some of them won't show up without cancelling their registratioàn.


----------



## qwertyt1 (Jan 11, 2014)

Do I need my own stack mats timer or do they have one.


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 11, 2014)

qwertyt1 said:


> Do I need my own stack mats timer or do they have one.



These are all supplied at the competition. Although I recommend you take one if you have it, you'll want something to practice on!


----------



## qwertyt1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Do all competitions have a cutoff or just some of them.


----------



## kcl (Jan 28, 2014)

qwertyt1 said:


> Do all competitions have a cutoff or just some of them.



Only some. It depends on which event and how much time there is.


----------



## hcfong (Jan 28, 2014)

qwertyt1 said:


> Do all competitions have a cutoff or just some of them.



No, it's up to the organiser and usually depends on the time available.


----------



## qwertyt1 (Jan 28, 2014)

hcfong said:


> No, it's up to the organiser and usually depends on the time available.


Thanks


----------



## TheNumberZero (Aug 16, 2014)

If you pre-registered for a 3 day competition are you allowed to turn up for only the day your competition events are on? i.e. I registered for ABHC competition in the UK and all of my events are on the last day. Am I allowed to show up on only that day? I read the WCA rules, but I don't know what rule 2k1 means by "if the competitor fails to check in or register in time for the competition.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 16, 2014)

TheNumberZero said:


> If you pre-registered for a 3 day competition are you allowed to turn up for only the day your competition events are on? i.e. I registered for ABHC competition in the UK and all of my events are on the last day. Am I allowed to show up on only that day? I read the WCA rules, but I don't know what rule 2k1 means by "if the competitor fails to check in or register in time for the competition.



Yes you can. I have done this.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Aug 16, 2014)

TheNumberZero said:


> If you pre-registered for a 3 day competition are you allowed to turn up for only the day your competition events are on? i.e. I registered for ABHC competition in the UK and all of my events are on the last day. Am I allowed to show up on only that day? I read the WCA rules, but I don't know what rule 2k1 means by "if the competitor fails to check in or register in time for the competition.



You would have to check with the organizing team if they have the registration table open every day.

If they do not, then you would have to go the morning of day one just to register, and then come back on the last day to compete.


----------



## Goosly (Aug 16, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> You would have to check with the organizing team if they have the registration table open every day.



Why would the registration table not be open every day? Lots of people come on Sunday only.


----------



## TheNumberZero (Aug 16, 2014)

Goosly said:


> Why would the registration table not be open every day? Lots of people come on Sunday only.


Fair enough. I wouldn''t know because this is my first competition.


Genius4Jesus said:


> You would have to check with the organizing team if they have the registration table open every day.
> If they do not, then you would have to go the morning of day one just to register, and then come back on the last day to compete.


That would be a pain if I had to do that :/


guysensei1 said:


> Yes you can. I have done this.


That's good to know.
Thanks all of you who replied


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 16, 2014)

TheNumberZero said:


> How could I get in contact with them?



There's info on the WCA page for the comp, same place you registered. Turning up for one day should be fine though, it happens a lot.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Aug 16, 2014)

Goosly said:


> Why would the registration table not be open every day? Lots of people come on Sunday only.



Oh okay, I thought some multi-day comps only have the registration table open on the first day.


----------



## lolamajens (Sep 16, 2014)

It may be a stupid question but: All visitors can come to competitions to observe and spectate for free right?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Sep 16, 2014)

lolamajens said:


> It may be a stupid question but: All visitors can come to competitions to observe and spectate for free right?





Nope. US Nationals 2014 and like every other LSC comp you had to pay to spectate [But that is because you were paying to get into the venue itself, not the competition.]


----------



## Dene (Sep 16, 2014)

lolamajens said:


> It may be a stupid question but: All visitors can come to competitions to observe and spectate for free right?



Unfortunately not. It all depends on the competition organisers. I haven't ever heard of spectators being charged to come, and personally I don't think it should ever be done, but it isn't against the regulations.

However a more common problem is venue limitations. If a competition is at a museum or something, they might require all spectators to pay the admission fee to the museum to get in.


----------



## LucidCuber (Sep 16, 2014)

lolamajens said:


> It may be a stupid question but: All visitors can come to competitions to observe and spectate for free right?



I've been to a competition before where guests had to pay. But it's very rare these days.


----------



## RedAgent14 (Dec 26, 2014)

This may sound a bit weird (and whiny) but I was wondering why all of the competitions west of the International Date Line happen to be on Saturdays. I am a Sabbath-observer but also want to someday participate in a WCA competition. It's not that I think it's unfair, it would just be nice if I understood why, so that way I could plan around it (for example, going to a competition during winter, when Sabbath ends earlier).


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 26, 2014)

3DSRed said:


> This may sound a bit weird (and whiny) but I was wondering why all of the competitions west of the International Date Line happen to be on Saturdays. I am a Sabbath-observer but also want to someday participate in a WCA competition. It's not that I think it's unfair, it would just be nice if I understood why, so that way I could plan around it (for example, going to a competition during winter, when Sabbath ends earlier).



I guess its the delegate's preference, a possible reason could be that people don't wanna get tired on a Sunday night because of Monday (a work/school day) being the next day?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 26, 2014)

3DSRed said:


> This may sound a bit weird (and whiny) but I was wondering why all of the competitions west of the International Date Line happen to be on Saturdays. I am a Sabbath-observer but also want to someday participate in a WCA competition. It's not that I think it's unfair, it would just be nice if I understood why, so that way I could plan around it (for example, going to a competition during winter, when Sabbath ends earlier).



You've got to be joking.

Not every competition is held on a Saturday, but most are because it's the most convenient day for quite a few people. You don't have to worry about going home late, you still have a day to do work, and Christians can go to church the next day.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 26, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> I've been to a competition before where guests had to pay. But it's very rare these days.



it happens at most dutch comps


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 26, 2014)

3DSRed said:


> This may sound a bit weird (and whiny) but I was wondering why all of the competitions west of the International Date Line happen to be on Saturdays. I am a Sabbath-observer but also want to someday participate in a WCA competition. It's not that I think it's unfair, it would just be nice if I understood why, so that way I could plan around it (for example, going to a competition during winter, when Sabbath ends earlier).



You realise that implies every competition, don't you?

Almost all Bay Area Speedcubin' comps have been on Sundays. Some people think Sunday competitions are weird, and I don't get why.
It can suck for people who are travelling far to such a competition (because of work on Monday morning or whathaveyou), but for local people I'd assume there'd be little difference.


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2014)

Ranzha said:


> You realise that implies every competition, don't you?
> 
> Almost all Bay Area Speedcubin' comps have been on Sundays. Some people think Sunday competitions are weird, and I don't get why.
> It can suck for people who are travelling far to such a competition (because of work on Monday morning or whathaveyou), but for local people I'd assume there'd be little difference.



Some people attend church regularly on Sunday and this may conflict with their schedule. However, some people attend on Saturdays too and I've never heard of an issue with that. I personally don't have an issue missing church for an event like a competition.


----------



## Dene (Dec 27, 2014)

3DSRed said:


> This may sound a bit weird (and whiny) but I was wondering why all of the competitions west of the International Date Line happen to be on Saturdays. I am a Sabbath-observer but also want to someday participate in a WCA competition. It's not that I think it's unfair, it would just be nice if I understood why, so that way I could plan around it (for example, going to a competition during winter, when Sabbath ends earlier).



You aren't the first person to complain about this. Feel free to take the initiative and organise one for yourself (or travel further for a comp).


----------



## cubizh (Dec 27, 2014)

Religious reasons have little to do with competition scheduling.
Most people have to travel and book flights / take long drives to attend and delegate competitions.
Considering most ordinary people have to work on mondays, it is much simpler and logical to travel friday night / saturday early morning for the workout that is running/delegating a competition and use the sunday to travel back to their homes / sort through results / rest / prepare for their work week.
Also, depending on what part of the world you live, more venues are open on saturdays than on sundays.

That's why, in my view, there are more competitions schedules for saturdays than on sundays.


----------



## tallstack97 (Jan 14, 2015)

what is the closest competition to Florida


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 14, 2015)

tallstack97 said:


> what is the closest competition to Florida



Why don't you look yourself?


----------



## Bob (Jan 14, 2015)

Ranzha said:


> Why don't you look yourself?



I'll be slightly more helpful.


----------



## abomb2o11 (Feb 10, 2015)

is it possible to organize your own competition?


----------



## Dene (Feb 10, 2015)

abomb2o11 said:


> is it possible to organize your own competition?



Absolutely. Someone has to do it. After all, who else will organise it?

All that you need for the competition to be WCA recognised is the presence of a WCA delegate. I suggest you first go to the effort of ensuring you can get a venue, and show the leadership qualities to organise a competition. Then contact delegates around your area to see if any are willing to attend your competition. I'm sure if you seek guidance from the delegate they will be more than happy to assist. However don't expect them to do everything for you.


----------



## CuberRiley (Mar 4, 2015)

*How can I host an official WCA Competition*

Hi All!!! 
So there ARNET many competitions on the West Coast, and I want to maybe be able to host one instead. Any way I can do that and have the official scores on the official WCA Website? So basically an official competition. Who would I need to speak with, and how much average it would cost
Thanks!!!
-Riley


----------



## anders (Mar 4, 2015)

CuberRiley said:


> Hi All!!!
> So there ARNET many competitions on the West Coast, and I want to maybe be able to host one instead. Any way I can do that and have the official scores on the official WCA Website? So basically an official competition. Who would I need to speak with, and how much average it would cost
> Thanks!!!
> -Riley



The best starting point is to contact the WCA Senior Delegate of your region or the WCA Delegate that is closest to you. You find the official list of Delegates here: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/delegates


----------



## JemFish (Mar 4, 2015)

I've seen some cubers use stickerless cubes, but only for BLD (especially MBLD). Is this legal or was Marcell Endrey 'cheating'?!


----------



## Dene (Mar 4, 2015)

JemFish said:


> I've seen some cubers use stickerless cubes, but only for BLD (especially MBLD). Is this legal or was Marcell Endrey 'cheating'?!



It was allowed for a period of time in the past by some delegates due to a lot of confusion surrounding the topic. No one deliberately cheated.


----------



## PBCubing (Mar 4, 2015)

How old do you have to be to host a competition? My son is 13 and wants to host one but I think he is getting ahead of himself.


----------



## Ranzha (Mar 4, 2015)

CuberRiley said:


> Hi All!!!
> So there ARNET many competitions on the West Coast, and I want to maybe be able to host one instead. Any way I can do that and have the official scores on the official WCA Website? So basically an official competition. Who would I need to speak with, and how much average it would cost
> Thanks!!!
> -Riley



Rose City was just one month ago. The Bay Area competitions are about 9 hours drive from you, and we had one this past weekend and one the week prior. Not to mention the Vancouver competitions.

I'd suggest being patient or offering to help with organisational responsibilities for another Portland competition. Oregon has always been underrepresented, and it would be good to have more competitions in that area, but to say the entire West Coast doesn't hold many competitions is outright false. In fact, the first two WCA-recognised competitions hosted in America _ever_ were at Caltech.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Mar 4, 2015)

@CuberRiley


Costs really depend on your location, the delegates location (in the case that you need to fly the delegate out), timer rentals, venue rentals, and WCA giveback fees. Try to calculate your budget and then see what you can do from there with registration fees.


----------



## Chree (Mar 4, 2015)

Ranzha said:


> Rose City was just one month ago. The Bay Area competitions are about 9 hours drive from you, and we had one this past weekend and one the week prior. Not to mention the Vancouver competitions.
> 
> I'd suggest being patient or offering to help with organisational responsibilities for another Portland competition. Oregon has always been underrepresented, and it would be good to have more competitions in that area, but to say the entire West Coast doesn't hold many competitions is outright false. In fact, the first two WCA-recognised competitions hosted in America _ever_ were at Caltech.



Rose City 2015 was a bit of an eye opener. When I started organizing it, I looked at the turnout for all of the past surrounding competitions in Oregon, Washington, Vancouver BC, and Northern California. From that, I expected about 30 competitors to show up... 50 tops. And that was the expectation given to the venue.

When the attendance shot over 100 in the weeks leading up to the competition and we were forced to close registration (or risk violating Portland Fire Codes), it was clear that Portland had an untapped demand for competitions. Zheng Li, the NW delegate in Seattle, WA, and I have begun discussing plans for the next comp, as well as seeking out venues that might be able to hold higher numbers.

The biggest issue with that would be adequate staffing. Competitions are getting huge lately. I think most organizers would agree that the growth in the community over the last year has been crazy. That also winds up meaning a lot more work involved.

@Riley - You can contact Zheng if you're interested in organizing another comp. He'd be happy to give you some pointers on getting started. I should warn you that it's a LOT of work and responsibility, especially if you expect a turnout like Rose City had. I should also let you know that we're already working on on another comp, possibly in late summer, and I'd be happy to have you on as staff.


----------



## Myachii (Mar 4, 2015)

Is there any age limit to hosting a competition?

I'm turning 16 in June, and I may host a competition in Birmingham (UK) if I have the time/money in the next two years whilst I'm at college.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Mar 4, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Is there any age limit to hosting a competition?
> 
> I'm turning 16 in June, and I may host a competition in Birmingham (UK) if I have the time/money in the next two years whilst I'm at college.



I'm 15 and I organized Lawrence Open 2014, and am organizing Lawrence Spring 2015. As long as you can actually do the work and take the initiative needed to organize a competition, age shouldn't matter.

In other words, you should be fine.


----------



## Ranzha (Mar 5, 2015)

Chree said:


> Rose City 2015 was a bit of an eye opener. When I started organizing it, I looked at the turnout for all of the past surrounding competitions in Oregon, Washington, Vancouver BC, and Northern California. From that, I expected about 30 competitors to show up... 50 tops. And that was the expectation given to the venue.
> 
> When the attendance shot over 100 in the weeks leading up to the competition and we were forced to close registration (or risk violating Portland Fire Codes), it was clear that Portland had an untapped demand for competitions. Zheng Li, the NW delegate in Seattle, WA, and I have begun discussing plans for the next comp, as well as seeking out venues that might be able to hold higher numbers.
> 
> ...



If you host it, they will come.
I honestly never expected BASC 5 to get anywhere near 150 competitors registered. Boy was I wrong.
Also, there are whisperings that Portland cubers may be in luck in the near future. (Stay tuned!)

Staffing is always an issue. I haven't seen how other places do it, but for BASC competitions, we want our staff members to be efficient, and this usually means that we don't put first-time competitors or competitors who are young into such positions of responsibility. (We have enough issues with knowledgeable staff members, tyvm.) After some more competitions, it'll start becoming clear who locals/regulars are to Portland competitions, and then it will be easy to assemble an organisation team to split the work, because it's honestly a ton of work. If BASC can help in any way, let us know.


----------



## Chree (Mar 5, 2015)

Ranzha said:


> If you host it, they will come.
> I honestly never expected BASC 5 to get anywhere near 150 competitors registered. Boy was I wrong.
> Also, there are whisperings that Portland cubers may be in luck in the near future. (Stay tuned!)
> 
> Staffing is always an issue. I haven't seen how other places do it, but for BASC competitions, we want our staff members to be efficient, and this usually means that we don't put first-time competitors or competitors who are young into such positions of responsibility. (We have enough issues with knowledgeable staff members, tyvm.) After some more competitions, it'll start becoming clear who locals/regulars are to Portland competitions, and then it will be easy to assemble an organisation team to split the work, because it's honestly a ton of work. If BASC can help in any way, let us know.



Now you got me all curious!

What I did for Rose City was to recruit all of my non-cuber friends in the area to help out as judges/runners, and then try to rely on the experienced competitors for everything else. I knew a bunch of them from the WA and BC comps, so I knew we'd make it work. We also doubled the number of timers from usual in the NW, from 6 to 12, so that helped out a lot.

If we went bigger: more timers, more dedicated judges, clearer paths for runners, and a larger (and way more organized) scrambling station will all be an absolute must.


----------



## Chree (Mar 5, 2015)

Has anyone worked out a really good system for keeping scrambling stations organized? I'd be interested to see what kinds of setups seem to work best at keeping everything organized and running smoothly.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 5, 2015)

Hey chree how did you get sponsored by C4S for Portland comp? You think they may be open for others (or was it just because it was close to them?) I ask because that because C4S is awesome so promoting them is awesome and getting a sponsor (even if they only provide prizes) would seem to be very helpful


----------



## Chree (Mar 5, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Hey chree how did you get sponsored by C4S for Portland comp? You think they may be open for others (or was it just because it was close to them?) I ask because that because C4S is awesome so promoting them is awesome and getting a sponsor (even if they only provide prizes) would seem to be very helpful



They were great to work with. You could probably contact Jason and Ken to see if they'd be interested in sponsoring another comp. I'm sure they'd consider it. I'd say make a post on their Shop thread or PM them.


----------



## Jgldrums (Dec 29, 2015)

I still don't get how you get a WCA Profile/ID. Can someone explain this in depth for me?


----------



## Cale S (Dec 29, 2015)

Jgldrums said:


> I still don't get how you get a WCA Profile/ID. Can someone explain this in depth for me?



Go to an official competition and you automatically get one 

Here is the list of upcoming competitions: 
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/competitions.php


----------



## Jgldrums (Dec 29, 2015)

Let's say a competition starts at 8:00 am. How early should you arrive?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 29, 2015)

Jgldrums said:


> Let's say a competition starts at 8:00 am. How early should you arrive?



that depends on whether 8 is when registration or the first event starts. when the schedule is released, check when registration is and when the first event starts. you want to arrive sometime in the registration time period. example: if registration is 8-9 and 2x2 starts at 9, be there any time before 9.


----------



## Fazza2602 (Jan 1, 2016)

in competitions, do your cubes need a logo?


----------



## MoyuFTW (Jan 1, 2016)

Fazza2602 said:


> in competitions, do your cubes need a logo?



Nooo  Not necessary at all.


----------



## Fazza2602 (Jan 1, 2016)

sweet, thanks MoyuFTW


----------



## Dene (Jan 1, 2016)

Fazza2602 said:


> in competitions, do your cubes need a logo?



For all the regulations on logos, see here.


----------



## Fazza2602 (Jan 1, 2016)

thx dene, so those few regs are just saying you dont have to have one but if you do, it must be like this.


----------



## biscuit (Jan 1, 2016)

Fazza2602 said:


> thx dene, so those few regs are just saying you dont have to have one but if you do, it must be like this.



Yep! On nxnxn cubes have only one, have it on a center piece and you should be good.


----------



## Fazza2602 (Jan 1, 2016)

cool, thx


----------



## jackrusso (Jan 19, 2016)

*US Nationals Question*

Nationals 2016 is coming close to me this year. I'm super in to cubing but my average 3x3 is only 43 seconds. I want to go to nats but I dont necessarily want to compete. Is it still fun? Or should I practice and try to compete?


----------



## WACWCA (Jan 19, 2016)

You should compete, its fun plus most likely you will improve a lot by then


----------



## jackrusso (Jan 20, 2016)

Ok thanks! I've never been and dont know what to expect


----------



## newtonbase (Jan 20, 2016)

It would be a great first comp. Don't worry about times. Whatever you get can be your target for the next comp.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 20, 2016)

You should compete at this level, the slowest times there were ~1:30 iirc, and it's super fun to compete and just to be there


----------



## jackrusso (Jan 20, 2016)

Thanks, im just a little nervous because I know I'm not the fastest or anything.


----------



## EntireTV (Feb 26, 2016)

Now it is, because of new regulations!


----------



## morax86 (Apr 2, 2016)

*Question about going to a WCA compeititon*

Hi there, I don't know if this is the right place to post something like this but I have a question about going to competitions. In the regulations, it states that anyone under 18 must have parents permission to compete. Do I have to bring my parents to the competition in order to compete?


----------



## biscuit (Apr 2, 2016)

Nah. Just ask your parents if you can go.


----------



## JoshJumble (Jun 13, 2016)

*Question about judging*

When the competitor reaches 12 seconds of inspection, does the judge call "12 seconds" or "Go"? At my last competition, they said "12 seconds", but in the CubingUSA competition guide, as well as in Drew Brads' 2.56 former Pyra WR average, the judge says "Go". So, which one is it supposed to be? Or can it be either?


----------



## Cale S (Jun 13, 2016)

JoshJumble said:


> *Question about judging*
> 
> When the competitor reaches 12 seconds of inspection, does the judge call "12 seconds" or "Go"? At my last competition, they said "12 seconds", but in the CubingUSA competition guide, as well as in Drew Brads' 2.56 former Pyra WR average, the judge says "Go". So, which one is it supposed to be? Or can it be either?



I thought of this a few days ago, the regulations say "12 seconds", but the competitor should know what you mean either way so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## JoshJumble (Jun 13, 2016)

Cale S said:


> I thought of this a few days ago, the regulations say "12 seconds", but the competitor should know what you mean either way so it doesn't really matter.


'K, Thanks!


----------



## TcubesAK (Jun 13, 2016)

JoshJumble said:


> *Question about judging*
> 
> When the competitor reaches 12 seconds of inspection, does the judge call "12 seconds" or "Go"? At my last competition, they said "12 seconds", but in the CubingUSA competition guide, as well as in Drew Brads' 2.56 former Pyra WR average, the judge says "Go". So, which one is it supposed to be? Or can it be either?



This is section A3d of the WCA regulations.

A3d) At the end of the inspection, the competitor places the puzzle on the mat, in any orientation. Penalty for placing it outside the mat: time penalty (+2 seconds).
A3d2) When 8 seconds of inspection have elapsed, the judge calls "8 SECONDS".
A3d3) When 12 seconds of inspection have elapsed, the judge calls "12 SECONDS".


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 14, 2016)

I have a related question. Sometimes when judging, the competitor has their hands already on the timer at 8 seconds. When I was new to judging, I felt that if I call 8 seconds just as they start to solve, I might distract them, so I would not call it. However, occasionally the competitor pauses with their hands on the the timer for 2-3 seconds. If I did not call 8 seconds, what should I do?

I once asked a delegate and he said if I miss 8 and they pause, call 9 or 10, but that might be even more distracting. These days, I just always call 8 seconds regardless, but I'm curious what other people think.


----------



## TcubesAK (Jun 14, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> I have a related question. Sometimes when judging, the competitor has their hands already on the timer at 8 seconds. When I was new to judging, I felt that if I call 8 seconds just as they start to solve, I might distract them, so I would not call it. However, occasionally the competitor pauses with their hands on the the timer for 2-3 seconds. If I did not call 8 seconds, what should I do?
> 
> I once asked a delegate and he said if I miss 8 and they pause, call 9 or 10, but that might be even more distracting. These days, I just always call 8 seconds regardless, but I'm curious what other people think.



If you were to miss calling "8 seconds" and they pause, you might as well just wait to call "12 seconds" if they pause for long enough.


----------



## JoshJumble (Jun 14, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> I have a related question. Sometimes when judging, the competitor has their hands already on the timer at 8 seconds. When I was new to judging, I felt that if I call 8 seconds just as they start to solve, I might distract them, so I would not call it. However, occasionally the competitor pauses with their hands on the the timer for 2-3 seconds. If I did not call 8 seconds, what should I do?
> 
> I once asked a delegate and he said if I miss 8 and they pause, call 9 or 10, but that might be even more distracting. These days, I just always call 8 seconds regardless, but I'm curious what other people think.


I think that instead of calling 9 or 10, just call 8. I mean, no competitor is gonna count to make sure that 4 seconds pass between 8 and 12. This way, the competitor won't get confused.


----------



## cubizh (Jun 14, 2016)

JoshJumble said:


> *Question about judging*
> 
> When the competitor reaches 12 seconds of inspection, does the judge call "12 seconds" or "Go"? At my last competition, they said "12 seconds", but in the CubingUSA competition guide, as well as in Drew Brads' 2.56 former Pyra WR average, the judge says "Go". So, which one is it supposed to be? Or can it be either?


The correct way to do it was already posted as reply. The reason why you see people say "Go!" in older videos is because tbat was the way the regulations were written, they had "Go!" defined for 12 seconds. That was fixed.



JoshJumble said:


> I think that instead of calling 9 or 10, just call 8. I mean, no competitor is gonna count to make sure that 4 seconds pass between 8 and 12. This way, the competitor won't get confused.


You should always say 8 and/or 12 seconds regardless if the competitor is deeply focused or snoring.
Those regulations don't depend on what the competitor is doing.


----------



## JoshJumble (Jun 14, 2016)

cubizh said:


> The correct way to do it was already posted as reply. The reason why you see people say "Go!" in older videos is because tbat was the way the regulations were written, they had "Go!" defined for 12 seconds. That was fixed.
> 
> 
> You should always say 8 and/or 12 seconds regardless if the competitor is deeply focused or snoring.
> Those regulations don't depend on what the competitor is doing.


Okay, my post about 8 seconds might have been unclear. What I meant was you should call 8 later if you end up forgetting to call 8 seconds. Also, about the first question, someone posted the answer before I even asked the question?


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 14, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> I have a related question. Sometimes when judging, the competitor has their hands already on the timer at 8 seconds. When I was new to judging, I felt that if I call 8 seconds just as they start to solve, I might distract them, so I would not call it. However, occasionally the competitor pauses with their hands on the the timer for 2-3 seconds. If I did not call 8 seconds, what should I do?
> 
> I once asked a delegate and he said if I miss 8 and they pause, call 9 or 10, but that might be even more distracting. These days, I just always call 8 seconds regardless, but I'm curious what other people think.


I was the same. I'd not call if they had their hands on the timer but I had a couple of competitors pausing so now I just call it. I figure people should be expecting it. 
There was a video of dodgy judging recently where a judge kept calling time after the solve had started.


----------



## Liquorice (Aug 10, 2016)

Question: 3x3 event is not scheduled on the 1st day of my first event, only 2nd day. Can I still get official 3x3 results on the 1 st day?
I imagine the events being people competing each other, but I've seen a lot of youtube videos where speedcubers get official results with a judge, with people walking around as if it wasn't a scheduled event, but I'm probably mistaking?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 10, 2016)

Liquorice said:


> Question: 3x3 event is not scheduled on the 1st day of my first event, only 2nd day. Can I still get official 3x3 results on the 1 st day?
> I imagine the events being people competing each other, but I've seen a lot of youtube videos where speedcubers get official results with a judge, with people walking around as if it wasn't a scheduled event, but I'm probably mistaking?


Many competitions have a heat system for all events. For example, you might be in heat 4 for 3x3. If 3x3 were scheduled for 1 PM to 3 PM and there were 12 heats, your heat would probably be called at around 1:30. People walking around might be competitors who are waiting for their turn or competitors who are not competing in that heat.


----------



## Liquorice (Aug 10, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Many competitions have a heat system for all events. For example, you might be in heat 4 for 3x3. If 3x3 were scheduled for 1 PM to 3 PM and there were 12 heats, your heat would probably be called at around 1:30. People walking around might be competitors who are waiting for their turn or competitors who are not competing in that heat.


Okay, so if I'm only interested in the 3x3 event, I should only meet up on day 2. Thanks; it's a long train ride, so I save a lot of time.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 10, 2016)

Liquorice said:


> Okay, so if I'm only interested in the 3x3 event, I should only meet up on day 2. Thanks; it's a long train ride, so I save a lot of time.


You can go on the first day too if you'd like. You're only responsible to be at the competition when it's your turn to compete.


----------



## Chree (Aug 10, 2016)

Liquorice said:


> Okay, so if I'm only interested in the 3x3 event, I should only meet up on day 2. Thanks; it's a long train ride, so I save a lot of time.



You should contact the competition Organizers to be sure accommodations can be made. They'll confer with the delegate to be sure you don't need to be present for Check In. Be sure to let them know when you expect to arrive.

I'm guessing this is going to be your first competition. What you've seen in the YouTube videos is part of the story. It'll all make much more sense once you're actually there. There are always people walking around doing something at a comp.


----------



## stormtrooper (Jan 1, 2019)

I have a question: When paying the registeration fees, do I have to pay online or can I pay the fee inside the competition?


----------



## willtri4 (Jan 1, 2019)

stormtrooper said:


> I have a question: When paying the registeration fees, do I have to pay online or can I pay the fee inside the competition?


Usually you'll have to pay online to even be fully registered. If you can't do that, you could try contacting the organizers to see if you can work out something.


----------



## SpeedCubing189 (Jun 9, 2019)

Am I required to know how to solve all of the puzzles in all of the events? I know that's probably a stupid question, but I couldn't find an answer anywhere else. I ask this question mainly because I don't know how to do some of the events like megaminx, OH, and Blindfolded and all that stuff. I probably am going to learn that stuff but would it be possible to walk in without that knowledge and do the competition?


----------



## hotufos (Jun 9, 2019)

Absolutely! You only sign up for the events you want to compete in. If you don't know how to solve a megaminx, don't sign up for it and there will be no expectation of you solving it. The events listed for a competition are the events available and people choose to compete in whichever events they want to.


----------



## Clément B. (Jul 12, 2019)

Hey everyone !
I'd like to organize a comp, and I'm currently 15 yo.
I was just wondering if there is an age limit, or a minimum age you need to have to organize a comp ?


----------



## Hazel (Jul 13, 2019)

Clément B. said:


> Hey everyone !
> I'd like to organize a comp, and I'm currently 15 yo.
> I was just wondering if there is an age limit, or a minimum age you need to have to organize a comp ?


I don't think so. Source: I'm 16 and also trying to organize a comp. Get in touch with the closest delegate to you and they can help you out, but I reccomend trying to do as much of it yourself as possible so that they're more likely to want to help (i.e. figure out where and when you'd want to hold it, approx. number of competitors, which events you'd want to hold, etc)


----------



## weatherman223 (Jul 13, 2019)

Clément B. said:


> Hey everyone !
> I'd like to organize a comp, and I'm currently 15 yo.
> I was just wondering if there is an age limit, or a minimum age you need to have to organize a comp ?



Nope, I organized one at 15 as well, Pikes Peak 2019. Contact your local delegate and see what they can help you with


----------



## Mikomancuber52 (Feb 21, 2022)

If i solve a 3x3 in 40 seconds will I be that one dude whos taking forever and make a fool of myself?


----------



## kubesolver (Feb 21, 2022)

Mikomancuber52 said:


> If i solve a 3x3 in 40 seconds will I be that one dude whos taking forever and make a fool of myself?


No. 
You likely won't be the only one. It's quite usual to see beginners at the comp. 
Even though it's a competition you're mostly competing with yourself and you won't annoy anyone just by taking long time to solve a 3x3x3.

However I would say that in today's climate where competitions are rare and registrations fill in 5 minutes you should consider if you want to occupy a spot at the 10-event comp if you only wish to participate in 3x3x3.
But that's actually a hard moral dilemma. I would be happy if organizers of comps would express their attitude towards that issue.


----------



## Mikomancuber52 (Feb 21, 2022)

kubesolver said:


> No.
> You likely won't be the only one. It's quite usual to see beginners at the comp.
> Even though it's a competition you're mostly competing with yourself and you won't annoy anyone just by taking long time to solve a 3x3x3.
> 
> ...


good to know


----------



## Lio2010 (Sep 2, 2022)

Any tips or things i should know beside the official rules?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 2, 2022)

Bring your own cube and have fun!


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 3, 2022)

Should a first timer be allowed to judge in their first competition?

Or should they be only allowed to compete in the events they have marked for participation?


----------



## Discomantis (Oct 14, 2022)

I'm going to register for a competition and the registration is open tomorrow and I haven't gone to a competition. However I already signed up for another competition that happens before the competition that I am going to sign up for. Is it going to be a problem that I am going to sign up as a first timer but I will have already gone to a competition and already have a WCA ID by the time I get to the competition that signing up for?


----------



## Samuel Baird (Oct 14, 2022)

Discomantis said:


> I'm going to register for a competition and the registration is open tomorrow and I haven't gone to a competition. However I already signed up for another competition that happens before the competition that I am going to sign up for. Is it going to be a problem that I am going to sign up as a first timer but I will have already gone to a competition and already have a WCA ID by the time I get to the competition that signing up for?


That shouldn’t be a problem at all  after your first competition your wca id will be associated with your account


----------



## levi.m (Oct 28, 2022)

are there gonna be any rubik's cube competitions in wyoming? pls comp in Wyoming


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 9, 2022)

when does a competition occurs? only on sunday, on sunday and saturday, or may it happen in other days?


----------



## LBr (Nov 9, 2022)

No precise detail here, but they are virtually always on weekends main exception is when the comp is more than a 2-day event. When I organised a comp it was a 1-day Saturday


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 9, 2022)

LBr said:


> No precise detail here, but they are virtually always on weekends main exception is when the comp is more than a 2-day event. When I organised a comp it was a 1-day Saturday


thanks for your help


----------



## Samuel Baird (Nov 9, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> I'm working on a project related to wca competitions and I want to know:
> 
> when does a competition occurs? only on sunday, on sunday and saturday, or may it happen in other days?


They can occur on any day of the week but tend to happen on Fridays, Saturdays, and Sundays. For example, this competition series will have competitions from Wednesday to Sunday


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 9, 2022)

Samuel Baird said:


> They can occur on any day of the week but tend to happen on Fridays, Saturdays, and Sundays. For example, this competition series will have competitions from Wednesday to Sunday


thanks for ellucidating this topic


----------



## sDLfj (Nov 10, 2022)

In a competition is it possible that multiple cubes will be turned in at once? When I eventually compete should I get a 3rd warm-up 3x3 since I would compete in 3x3 and 3x3 OH?


----------

